# corys vs. shrimp



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

i know cory cats eat food off the bottom and was told they eat algea too is this true?
i like shrimp and coryies could u put both in the same tank?
will shrimp eat other little fish?
do shrimp require special foods?
would u recomend corys or shrimp? if shrimp what kind and y?


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

U can put both, amano shrimps won't eat fish. Corys don't eat algae, amano shrimps do.
Shrimps also eat bloodworms, algae wafers, etc.
I recommend amano shrimps, especially if you don't have fine sand as substrate for the corys.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

osteoporoosi @ Sun Apr 10 said:


> U can put both, amano shrimps won't eat fish. Corys don't eat algae, amano shrimps do.
> Shrimps also eat bloodworms, algae wafers, etc.
> I recommend amano shrimps, especially if you don't have fine sand  as substrate for the corys.


Agreed, 99%. With fine sand, any filter feeder will help tremedously with the mulm that accumulates on the surface of the sand.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Cories do eat algae. Not a regular part of thier diet but they will eat it. Cherry Shrimp are a better choice (IME) as they will reproduce viable fry to keep your tank stocked with them. THe amanos will not due to lack of brackish water for the fry.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Yes corys eat algae wafers, etc. But they won't eat the algae growing on the tanks surfaces.


----------

